# 08 season



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Morning shoost over Dakotas with some bonus schnees








Afternoon field hunt, couldnt have asked for a better opener.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

/\
/ \ Pic is kinda bad, looks like mostly hens but is just alot of imature greenies
|
|
|


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

whats all whited out in the background of the 1st pic?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

everything that was in the background of the pic, it would be a dead give away to alot of people where we were hunting.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

A wise man once said: "He whom braggeth loudest has lots of company.

Pictures are a must, but once posted on an open forum -- can be just as bad as posting areas for internet scouters!

Looks like a good hunt.

Ima870man


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> everything that was in the background of the pic, it would be a dead give away to alot of people where we were hunting.


What happens if they already know where you were hunting


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on a great hunt nothing like a good field hunt


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

> What happens if they already know where you were hunting


Got to Admit......Thats kinda funny


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Im about 99.9% sure i know where u guys were....... 8)

did u by any chance see a decoy trailer pulled over to the side of a highway that was busted up pretty good??????


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Van Wey said:


> > What happens if they already know where you were hunting
> 
> 
> Got to Admit......Thats kinda funny


obviously it was right in front of the sunlac...

Seriously though, why broadcast a spot that already seems to have enough pressure?


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

yeh i saw these guys by the sunlac well that pick up for sure and the driver

and whats with all the hens? lol


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey Mertz did you call the warden on those guys you said that down winded you? Whad did they say when you brought them their cirpple?


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

jim mertz?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes. Dam he is a famous guy. I was actually lucky to talk to him twice this weekend. He gave me many tips over the phone and texted a few as well. I would say he was the key to my success this weekend.

I ASPIRE TO BE LIKE JIM MERTZ!!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> What happens if they already know where you were hunting


I know you know, but I just thought there was no need to brodcast the spot


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

In the first picture he has his thumbs up.

In the second he has the yellow stripe down his arm.

I told him to call me anytime with any new tips and tactics he may have. He is young but when it comes to art of waterfowling he is like a bottomless pit.


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> Van Wey said:
> 
> 
> > > What happens if they already know where you were hunting
> ...


Is that the water tower for Pembina? It kinda looks like it to me


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice job guys! Good to see a few white ones mixed in there.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I heard Jim Mertz is the new Chaz Hightower.. Infact I heard Jim was spawened from a no pride night from a Couger and Chaz at a local watering hole.


----------



## tdalke (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet shootin guys! if you don't mind me askin, how many deeks were you guys using?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> I heard Jim Mertz is the new Chaz Hightower.. Infact I heard Jim was spawened from a no pride night from a Couger and Chaz at a local watering hole.


Lies, Chaz is the original and can never be matched. They tried to clone him once and it was a disaster.. Phil Robertson never lived up to the hopes of his cloners...


----------

